# to burn a bridge, burn one's bridges



## prêt-à-penser

Bonjour,

En anglais, "to burn one's bridges" veut dire de couper ses rapports brutalement avec quelques uns (en particulier en milieu du travail) d'une manière qu'il sera difficile de susciter des bonnes références de ses anciens collègues dans l'avenir.

He burned his bridges before resigning.

Il a gâché toute chance d'obtenir des bonnes références avant sa démission.

merci bcp.

NOTE DE LA MODÉRATION : Plusieurs discussions sur le même thème sont fusionnées ici. Merci de parcourir toute sa longueur pour y trouver la meilleure réponse.
MODERATOR NOTE: Several threads on the same topic are merged into this thread. Please read all the way through it to find the best answer.


----------



## geve

J'aurais dit "couper les ponts", mais ça ne traduit pas cette idée-là : 





prêt-à-penser said:


> ...d'une manière qu'il sera difficile de susciter des bonnes références de ses anciens collègues dans l'avenir.


_Couper les ponts_ veut simplement dire _cesser toute relation_.

Ici, peut-être _torpiller ses arrières_ ?  Qu'en pensent les autres ?


----------



## nhat

couper les ponts = to sever the ties
it is indeed not specially reserved for colleagues, as paf le chien says it

what do you mean by "susciter de bonnes references de ses collegues"?
do you mean he was at odds with his bosses so that they won't recommend him for another job in their company or in another one?

suggestions :
il a quitté la compagnie brouillé avec ses collegues
il a s'est faché avec ses collegues avant sa demission
(ou peut etre en allant cherché plus loin) il s'est suicidé professionellement avant son depart


----------



## Calamitintin

scier la branche sur laquelle on est assis ?


----------



## prêt-à-penser

J'ai cherché en particulier une expression pour "couper les ponts" au travail. Mais, il semble, comme en anglais, couper les ponts peut être utilisé soit au travail soit en-dehors. 

Merci encore pour les réponses


----------



## Catani

[…] *couper/brûler les ponts (derrière soi)*

*Catani*


----------



## geve

[…] I don't know if _brûler les ponts derrière soi_ is very common in French though...


----------



## ChiMike

Vous avez bien compris l'emploi de l'expression dans les circonstances décrites.
Cette expression a une origine militaire. On brûle les ponts qu'on a construits pour rendre la retraite impossible.
[…]
Les deux expressions veulent dire se mettre dans une position d'où il est impossible de faire marche arrière, surtout parce que l'on a exprimé, par des paroles ou par la conduite, un désaccord fondamental avec des autres, souvent des collègues ou des anciens amis politiques.


----------



## Teafrog

This comes a little late cool but I was checking the translation of this expression into French; I wasn't 100% convinced of the offerings…
"_Torpiller ses arrières_" sounds promising, but is it a 'proper' French expression? The British expression means: to commit oneself to something (i.e. a cause, decision, task, …) irrevocably. Once the decision has been taken, you cannot go back.

I would also like to correct ChiMike. This is a very old military tactic, yes, but it has been recorded as coming from the Romans (who may have copied the 'trick' from other civilasation before them…).
The expression doesn't come from Cortez and Co (16th C) nor Tariq ibn-Ziyad (711 AD), but from the time of the Romans: "the Roman Empire in particular, were said to do when invading hostile territory. If you got there by crossing a river, a commander would sometimes order the burning of the boats by which the troops got there, so that there would be no turning back, no possible retreat. This ensured that the soldiers would fight their damndest so as to stay alive."

So, how does "_Torpiller ses arrières_" sound to French ears, or would "couper, bûler les ponts derrière soi" be instantly recognisable?


----------



## archijacq

"brûler les ponts"


----------



## Cath.S.

_brûler *ses vaisseaux*_ means:


			
				Teafrog said:
			
		

> to commit oneself to something (i.e. a cause, decision, task, …) irrevocably. Once the decision has been taken, you cannot go back.


----------



## ChiMike

Le dico de l'Académie suggère:

Prov. et fig., _Brûler ses vaisseaux_, S'engager dans une affaire, dans une entreprise, de manière à s'ôter tout moyen d'y renoncer ou de s'en désister. _Par cette démarche hardie, il vient de brûler ses vaisseaux, et il ne peut plus reculer_.

Mais je ne sais pas si cette expression ait la connotation négative que l'on associe souvent à l'expression "to burn his\her bridges" en anglais. Quand on emploie cette expression aux EU, il ne s'agit pas souvent simplement de la hardiesse, mais d'une témérité exaggérée et voulue et qui n'était pas nécessaire dans les circonstances. C'est plutôt ce sens négatif que je comprends en lisant l'exemple au début de ce fil. Les ajectifs que j'associe à cette expression sont: "rash" et "reckless" (téméraire).  Alors, je ne sais pas si l'expression française s'emploie de la même façon ou n'est qu'une approbation de la hardiesse.

[…]


----------



## Teafrog

I’ll use “brûler les ponts” or “brûler ses vaisseaux” in future, thanks for your suggestions. 

[…]


----------



## geve

Teafrog said:


> "_Torpiller ses arrières_" sounds promising, but is it a 'proper' French expression? The British expression means: to commit oneself to something (i.e. a cause, decision, task, …) irrevocably. Once the decision has been taken, you cannot go back.


Once something has been blasted or burnt down it is as irrevocable in French as in English. 

Je suis surprise de voir que "torpiller ses arrières" n'est pas cité (et c'est pareil sur google). Il n'y a donc que moi qui dit ça ?


----------



## wildan1

Mieux vaut le dire que le faire, geve !

Mais j'aime bien ta proposition.


----------



## domangelo

ChiMike said:


> Le dico de l'Académie suggère:
> 
> Prov. et fig., _Brûler ses vaisseaux_, S'engager dans une affaire, dans une entreprise, de manière à s'ôter tout moyen d'y renoncer ou de s'en désister. _Par cette démarche hardie, il vient de brûler ses vaisseaux, et il ne peut plus reculer_.
> 
> Mais je ne sais pas si cette expression ait la connotation négative que l'on associe souvent à l'expression "to burn his\her bridges" en anglais. Quand on emploie cette expression aux EU, il ne s'agit pas souvent simplement de la hardiesse, mais d'une témérité exaggérée et voulue et qui n'était pas nécessaire dans les circonstances. C'est plutôt ce sens négatif que je comprends en lisant l'exemple au début de ce fil. Les ajectifs que j'associe à cette expression sont: "rash" et "reckless" (téméraire).  Alors, je ne sais pas si l'expression française s'emploie de la même façon ou n'est qu'une approbation de la hardiesse.



I don't think that the negative connotations that Chimike refers to here are inherent in the expression, but are rather a reflection of our modern preferences regarding personal behavior and military strategies. Whereas in previous times, people would have regarded this particular tactic as reflecting the bravery and commendable resolve of the military leaders, people of today would more likely see it as foolhardy and cruel.


----------



## Cath.S.

> Je suis surprise de voir que "torpiller ses arrières" n'est pas cité (et c'est pareil sur google). Il n'y a donc que moi qui dis ça ?


Je crois l'avoir déjà entendu, Gève,  mais je suis plus habituée à entendre _assurer ses arrières _(ce n'est jamais que le contraire, me diras-tu).


----------



## suzilou

Hello 
Une personne dit à une autre en parlant d'une tierce personne
"I probably burned my bridge with him saving you"
Je ne connais pas l'expression et ne peux pas proposer de traduction
Merci


----------



## Keith Bradford

_To burn one's bridge*s*_ means to take an irrevocable step with no possibility of retreat. Think of an army attacking over a river and burning the bridge behind it.  You also hear _burn one's boats_. […]


----------



## Kiwipro

Burning a bridge means losing all possibility of further contact with someone or with a past situation.


----------



## Kelly B

Keith, according to this, that one is a classical reference: Brûler ses vaisseaux : Cette expression fait référence au débarquement des troupes de Agathocle de Syracuse, en Afrique du nord, vers le IVe siècle avant Jésus-Christ. Lors de son arrivée en Afrique, il fit brûler tous ses navires, pour ne pas qu'il y ait de retour précoce. De ce fait, les "vaisseaux" font donc allusion aux bateaux, et "brûler" désigne la volonté de ne pas revenir en arrière.


----------



## Malcius

Keith Bradford said:


> _To burn one's bridge*s*_ means to take an irrevocable step with no possibility of retreat. Think of an army attacking over a river and burning the bridge behind it.  You also hear _burn one's boats_.  Doesn't this refer to one of Caesar's campaigns, or am I thinking of _crossing the Rubicon_?


I thought that to burn one's boats originated with William the Conqueror but it's not one of the examples given here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_of_no_return.
Burning bridges, burning boats and crossing the Rubicon are all listed on the referenced Wikipedia page as examples of Points of no return.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Malcius said:


> These are all listed on the referenced Wikipedia page as examples of "Points of no return".



 exactly; so she means  :  "j'ai perdu (en permanence) tout contact avec lui en sauvant la ...... ?fille?/femme?/personne? - you don't say who "she" is!
*Burn your bridges* is always plural but this is an (unusual) variant of that phrase which is understandable in context.


----------



## Itisi

'brûler ses vaisseaux/brûler les ponts' according to Robert & Collins.


----------



## Uncle Bob

I think, but may be wrong, that the three phrases aren't equivalent. For me the Rubicon/boats phrases are neutral or even sometimes positive (for Rubicon) in that the result is not implied whereas the bridges phrase is negative in that the results are always undesired.


----------



## LART01

Itisi said:


> 'brûler ses vaisseaux/brûler les ponts' according to Robert & Collins.



Hello
Dans le langage usuel :_ couper les ponts

On a coupé les ponts = on n'a plus aucun contact 

Brûler des ponts ou des vaissaux _me semble très littéraire.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

"Crossing the Rubicon" was a red herring introduced as a question (not a definitive answer) in #2.
In this modern context it means to breaK ALL contact finally and irrevocably - that's why it must be plural "bridges".
"I burnt (all) my bridges with him/her when I told him/her he/she was despicable."
  If the metaphor doesn't work well in French "couper les ponts", then translate the meaning directly : "J'ai failli perdre (en permanence) tout contact avec lui en vous sauvant  ...... ."  Contexte ? context? How did the person rescue/save "you" (whoever "you" is)? - context again is missing - and why would that rescue make "you" lose contact with him??
[…]


----------



## Keith Bradford

False friend warning!  We have two concepts, which are to my mind quite different:

*To destroy one's own means of retreat* = burn one's boats, burn one's bridges; _brûler ses vaisseaux_.
*To* (deliberately?) *lose all contact with a person* =  burn one's bridge*, cut oneself off; _couper le pont avec, perdre (en permanence) tout contact avec

_*I have to say this term is entirely new to me and until yesterday I wouldn't have understood it.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

I would understand *burn my bridges with him* only in the plural and *only* as a reference to the more usual colloquial phrase *To burn one's bridges behind one* = to cut off all hope of a renewal of friendship ("probably" in the text) so Keith's : _"couper le pont *avec ..*, perdre (en permanence) tout contact *avec .."* is a good solution.
Maybe the original is a "mixed" metaphor because *cut off all contact* or _*destroy a relationship*_ is a better use of the verbs than the "burning bridges" image.
_


----------



## Itisi

'Couper le pont/les ponts' ne convient pas, car cela s'applique à un choix délibéré, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici.


----------



## Malcius

To translate the meaning rather than the image, how about "J'ai probablement perdu son amitié..."

I fully expect the natives to consider this clunky but I thought it might prompt a fresh perspective.


----------



## Itisi

Ou : j'ai compromis notre relation/amitié ?


----------



## maureen.macintosh

I wanted to make "May the bridges I burn light the way" my senior quote, but as I have a great affinity for French, I was hoping to translate it. I want it to be correct, which is why I'm asking here instead of translating it on my own. Any help is appreciated, thank you!!


----------



## auptitgallo

Welcome to the forum!  What a splendid quotation...  I'm not a native French speaker, but I hope you will find here the help  to do justice to your idea.  Meanwhile:

Que la lueur de mes ponts brûlés ilumine mon sentier.


----------



## moustic

Not very easy since the expression in French is usually "couper les ponts", so you can't light your way with a broken bridge 
Maybe you could do something with "brûler ses vaisseaux" ??


----------



## Mauricet

Absolument, _Que mes vaisseaux brûlés illuminent ma voie_, par exemple (et c'est un alexandrin ...)


----------



## pointvirgule

Mais il y a un problème de logique : les ponts et vaisseaux brûlés, on les laisse derrière soi, alors comment peuvent-ils _éclairer notre chemin_, hein ? 

And you really want to use a line from _Beverly Hills 90210_ for your senior quote, maureen? ;-)


----------

